# Synopsis help required



## KingTheRuler (May 29, 2008)

Dear All,
I have a project on Hostel Management in c++. I have to write a synopsis on my project. 
But i'm facing problem to start with. Not getting points like under "Title of Project" where i have to explain why i had chosen this title and use/working/brief description about its requirement. 

Its "Aim & Objective" . I'm having other details but just lacking on these starting topics. 

Plz help.

Thanks.......


----------



## ruturaj3 (May 31, 2008)

I think "Aim & Objective" means what all things or tasks that was carried out manually in organization and u r going to make it automated.
Also how u r going to enhance the working of company. by adding new features or overcoming the drawbacks.


----------



## KingTheRuler (May 31, 2008)

I am done with these two topics....

Can anyone please tell me that in my c++ application, program is making ".dat" file so that after execution and compilation of code whenever i enter and store any data in app, it should remain there after processing, even if i restart .exe file only(not recompile the whole code). 
From where i can get theory material on ".Dat file in c++" so that i can explain database in my c++ program.


One more thing....in c++ we have Flowchart to show data flow in code. Is this flowchart is  same what we call DFD in VB. Is there any way of making Flowchart/DFD to show data flow in my code, in more attractive way...instead of just drawing arrows/Boxes/Diamond from "AUTOSHAPES" in word.

Thanks......


----------



## FilledVoid (May 31, 2008)

> From where i can get theory material on ".Dat file in c++" so that i can explain database in my c++ program.



I'm guessing that your "dat file" is the datbase which you plan to store information in. Refer to your textbooks for information on Databases . 



> One more thing....in c++ we have Flowchart to show data flow in code. Is this flowchart is same what we call DFD in VB. Is there any way of making Flowchart/DFD to show data flow in my code, in more attractive way...instead of just drawing arrows/Boxes/Diamond from "AUTOSHAPES" in word.



If you have Microsoft Visio use it. If you are on a different platform let me know and Ill give you an alternative.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 31, 2008)

Well, you can use photoshop to add effects and colours and more... and I think he should look into the File Handling section of the c++ book.


----------



## KingTheRuler (Jun 1, 2008)

I got information about file handling and I/O streams in c++. But not able to find out exact information about .Bat files, it's requirement, it's creation, it's mian purpose, etc.

Please suggest any online pdf file of c++ or website which can provide me this information.

Also want to know that c++ uses RDBMS system for it's database management...


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 1, 2008)

Dude you doing the dos c++? I mean turbo c++? then it doesnt use RDBMS. In fact it doesnt support databases at all. And files are created for the main purpose of storing data. They are created by the Open function in the write mode. They require some space in the disk... what else do you want? I think you better read about files once again, since you seem quite a noob in this area... and extentions like .dat do not mean anything. Its the content of the file that matters.


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 2, 2008)

I might be wrong but  I think I recall .dat files storing as binary data. I might be wrong so you might want to check that. 



> Well, you can use photoshop to add effects and colours and more... and I think he should look into the File Handling section of the c++ book.



I would seriously consider not coloring DFD's or flow charts.  



> Please suggest any online pdf file of c++ or website which can provide me this information.
> 
> Also want to know that c++ uses RDBMS system for it's database management...


I have no clue what you are trying to do.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 2, 2008)

He doesnt understand file handling at all, imho. RDBMS and c++ and dat files are no way related at all. And its his choice to colour the flow charts. 

dude, use very light/pale colors, not dark or outstanding ones.


----------



## KingTheRuler (Jun 3, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> He doesnt understand file handling at all, imho. RDBMS and c++ and dat files are no way related at all. And its his choice to colour the flow charts.
> 
> dude, use very light/pale colors, not dark or outstanding ones.





Please find, snapshot of transition diagram and DFD i made for my project. Can i use it or will have to remove colours and effects.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 3, 2008)

Upload images at sites like imageshack.us and embed it here.


----------



## KingTheRuler (Jun 4, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Upload images at sites like imageshack.us and embed it here.





Link to DFD:  *img442.imageshack.us/img442/4337/dfdrv4.jpg

Transition Diagram: *img71.imageshack.us/img71/9348/transitiondiagramdm9.jpg


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 4, 2008)

DFD looks so... messy. Quite unreadable. See if you can do something to the data processing boxes... it has no styles, and looks quite odd between styled boxes. Transition is okay, but I feel the black boxes with the vista-ish look(bill added, removed etc those ones) are kinda out of place... tone down the color?


----------



## FilledVoid (Jun 4, 2008)

When yo draw Any kind of Flowchart , Diagram. Always provide sufficient space. it improves readability, clarity and does not become a sore for the eye. Don't want to be nitpicking but make sure the arrow lines go straight and don't bend in between (er not the turns but the small bends in between to make sure the line reaches the vertice of a shape)  . it makes it more visually appealing . Try to keep the box sizes at most one or two measurement sizes.  Its quite easy to do that all in software like Visio which is why I recommended it. Linux has different alternatives. You can do the same in a Word processor although it will be a bit tougher. 

Also note that if arrows lead to the same destination then theres no harm in combining them as long as it is obvious.


----------

